# Anti virus program- how to get?



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

My new computer came with 30 days of free Norton.
30 days is up and it is now trying to make me pay for it...

Should I pay? Is there a decent free program? I have never payed as far as I know to date, this seems odd.

Thanks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I would delete Norton and install Avast. Avast can be downloaded for free at the following link.

http://www.download.com/Avast-Home-Edition/3000-2239_4-10019223.html

The reason I would dump Norton is that it's a resource hog. Avast uses a lot less resources.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Some free ones are worth it, some are not. I have used e-trust anti-virus for 6 years now and have never been (successfully) virused. OF course, a lot depends on your internet habits too.
Here's a link to a free 30 day trial -- after that its $39.99 a year http://shop.ca.com/downloads/free_trial_software.aspx


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Dexter said:


> My new computer came with 30 days of free Norton.
> 30 days is up and it is now trying to make me pay for it...
> 
> Should I pay? Is there a decent free program? I have never payed as far as I know to date, this seems odd.
> ...


I'd go with Nevada's suggestion

only thing I'll add is download and run the norton removal tool instead of removing it from programs and features (thats add and remove programs in xp)
this will ensure it is successfully and completely removed.. 

heres the link to the removal tool

http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

Ditch the Norton c__p! I recommend Avast....been using it on our computers for the past 4-5 years without any problems/complaints. 

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

clamwin.com free anti virus my IT guy at work recomended. I have been using it for over a year. It's found and captured 12 items, mostly worms...


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

pcdreams said:


> only thing I'll add is download and run the norton removal tool instead of removing it from programs and features (thats add and remove programs in xp)
> this will ensure it is successfully and completely removed..
> 
> heres the link to the removal tool
> ...


I'd second that....Add/Remove just leaves a bunch of Norton trash on your system.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I had Norton antivirus on my home desktop. I can't use the current version because I can't get it to install, and I can't get updates on my dial up internet connection. Can I download AVAST on a computer in town on a faster connection and then copy it to a flash drive and then put it on my desktop at home? If that won't work, any ideas? Anything special I need to do?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

avast is the way to go...


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

But my question is can I use a flash drive to put it on my computer????


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

WisJim said:


> But my question is can I use a flash drive to put it on my computer????



Its just a file so it can be copied to a flash drive and moved to anther computer.


----------

